
Dear Apple, moving to a new iPhone from an old one is a mess: fix that - camillomiller
https://medium.com/@CamilloMiller/dear-apple-moving-to-a-new-iphone-from-an-old-one-is-a-mess-and-you-should-fix-that-c3126a33f5c#.72h6rjgnt
======
mikestew
Bollocks, moving from an old iPhone to a new one is a doddle. Don't have much
disk space on your computer, and your connection is slow? Mmm, okay, maybe
Apple could make that experience better. But here's my anecdata on a machine
with lots of disk space and a reasonable connection: buy new phone, choose to
restore from backup, come back in an hour and it's just like my old phone only
with shiny new hardware.

You want to know what's a mess? Restoring an Android phone (this anecdata is
from Jelly Bean on a Note 3). iOS downloads all of your apps from scratch?
Android didn't have the first clue what I'd previously installed, so it didn't
bother to download anything; I had to go back to my Google Play Store history.
I forget the details, but it was nothing like "my old phone with shiny new
hardware".

------
MR4D
TL;DR - the author is an idiot. He doesn't like apples preferred method using
iCloud, has space limitations on his computer, and blames Apple because he has
poor connectivity.

Well, gee, I can't move to a new iPhone while orbiting Saturn in my Model T
while in Airplane mode - about as insane as his article.

------
mcculley
I just upgraded from a 6S to a 7 via iTunes. I was also surprised to see how
apps had to be downloaded again from the App Store. That doesn't bother me,
but I can see how it would be a problem for someone with limited connectivity.

What bugs me are all of the apps that don't use Keychain properly and
completely forget any needed credentials across an upgrade (e.g., store
loyalty apps). Because people don't upgrade frequently, I imagine it is low
priority to them to improve that, but it seriously made me hesitant to buy a
new phone. It's in Apple's interest to push developers to be smarter about
that.

------
draw_down
Hmm, I find it very easy? Back up old phone, restore to new phone... pretty
simple. I've done it 4 or 5 times now

